# Places to shower



## VtJake

I don't know if this is the right forum or not for this but I figured if people knew of public places where one can take a free or cheap shower, they could be compiled here. I know some of the ocean beaches on the east coast have shower facilities, and free outdoor showers for washing salt water off..


----------



## OstrichJockey

Gyms, community centers. College campuses. Truck stops - especially Pilot and Flying J, ask a trucker if he has an extra shower on his card, and he will usually get you a shower for free.


----------



## Haystack

@OstrichJockey summed it up pretty well. I know most people on here probably wouldn't be worried about it, but if you carry flip flops with you I'd advise to wear them in public showers. You can catch some gross shit trust me..


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I never wear flip flops. I just use beeswax peppermint lip balm on my feet and that shit goes away that plus a healthy immune system. A lot of shelters have places to shower also. The problem with truck stops in that sometimes they say truckers only. And won't let you in.


----------



## Tude

OstrichJockey said:


> Gyms, community centers. College campuses. Truck stops - *especially Pilot and Flying J, ask a trucker if he has an extra shower on his card, and he will usually get you a shower for free*.



I have seen this on some of the Facebook Groups trucker rideshares that I am on as well. Place to shower  Cool people!


----------



## VtJake

Tude said:


> I have seen this on some of the Facebook Groups trucker rideshares that I am on as well. Place to shower  Cool people!


@Tude are you still in rochester,,just curious im from Syracuse..


----------



## Tude

@VtJake - yep still rochester. Still take in couch surfers and help all my travelers along. Just adopted a doggie from one of them who was out on the road for 10 years.


----------



## SpaceDirt

In Bend OR they have a weekly totally free shower truck thing at the feed they have at the church. Can't remember if it is Wednesday or Thursday's.. But it was rad. The kids at the park will know.


----------



## OstrichJockey

Fox Spirit said:


> I just use beeswax peppermint lip balm on my feet and that shit goes away that plus a healthy immune system.QUOTE]



Does that actually work? Yoooooo


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

OstrichJockey said:


> Does that actually work? Yoooooo



Yup bee propolis is antifungal so is peppermint. Shit works better on your feet than your mouth.


----------



## CrashBandit

Another one that's easy to find are hotels/motels where all room doors are outside not in a hallway with lobby.

Everybody knows the free morning breakfast trick, but if you wait just after check out time often the cleaning ladies will make sure rooms are empty then leave the used rooms lock turned inside out. I presume so they'll know which rooms they need to clean?

Then they clean rooms left to right or right to left. Just watch which direction they're going then jump way ahead of them. Room is empty. Shower is all yours. If bathroom is trashed try another one.

Don't steal the cleaning lady's tip on the dresser if there is one! lol bad karma.

Buutt sometimes you find booze, drugs, & unopened food left behind by whoever.

I've done this a lot and I've never been confronted, but it seems like it'd be easy to talk your way out of if you were.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

If you can come up with $20/mo (easy enough) you can get a Planet Fitness black card, which lets you shower at any planet fitness location nationwide. They also have pizza Mondays and bagel Wednesdays, so that card also gives you two free meals a week.


----------



## CrashBandit

Wow that's good to know buffalo.
I've used free trial memberships to get free showers, but I didn't know about PF being so cheap. I do see them in a lot of places.


----------



## CrashBandit

Some places, like Nashville, have city parks with indoor pools & showers/locker room.
Anyone can walk in and grab a shower, they just want yout sign a name on clipboard at front desk.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

I echo the gym sentiment. You really don't need a card if you are willing to be a sneak. 24 hour gyms are insanely easy to waltz into after a certain hour, especially in small towns. There's just about never anybody at the desk after 8ish. Snuck into one last night. That was a nice shower, I tell ya


----------



## Flemmings

Well, I don't know about the east coast but here in Oregon. Some of the state parks have showers. The state park north of Bend, Tumalo State park has showers for $2, no time limit. So, if you're not in a huge city and close to campgrounds, maybe check that out.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Lielanthris said:


> Well, I don't know about the east coast but here in Oregon. Some of the state parks have showers. The state park north of Bend, Tumalo State park has showers for $2, no time limit. So, if you're not in a huge city and close to campgrounds, maybe check that out.



There's quite a few of those along the highway 1 in California, too.


----------



## bluebadgerblue

I carry a solar shower so anytime we're near water i can fill it up and have a free hot shower. It weights almost nothing and takes up so little space when it's empty that it's a great way to make it longer between pay showers without getting too greasy.


----------



## Renegade

Well usally i just find a wooded area.. get nekkid and soap my self up and scrub then pour a few gallon jugs of water over me..but when i am in a pinch..say in a city i will find a quite bathroom and sit over the toilet and scrub my junk and whale eye plus inner thighs and pour water over my junk and let the water wash all the soap out of my butt.. you may have to use your hand to get water in the right places.. may seem a little TT but it saves my crotch from rotting off my body  i use to sneak in to emtey hospital rooms and use showers and sneak in to camp grounds.. even snuck in to an emtey RV one time and had a cold ass shower in the dark.. haha.

EDIT: i forgot to say.. if you are desperate enough to sneak in to a hospital or other such places just walk in like you belong..we usally picked places with lax security and when my road dawg was with me we would hold hands walking in like we were visiting someone .. she was a smooth operator like me.. we never got caught.. but u can easily do it alone too


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Salvation Armys and a few local shelters will let a person shower there without having to spend a night. The SA in Minneapolis MN has public showers during the day. A few shelters in Albuquerque NM also have public showers.​


----------



## germanbini

not a complete list but to add to the conversation: http://publicshower.directory/

You could also consider a dip in a swimming hole or hot spring! http://www.swimmingholes.org/


----------



## Grubblin

This is an old post but I've seen several county fairgrounds that have spaces for RVs for traveling event participants. They'll have showers and sometimes they're free. You'll have to ask, they don't advertise it.

Also public pools. If you can afford the pool they'll have showers included. Even if you can't afford the pool they'll let you just shower at a much cheaper rate. To get into the local pool here it's $18,. Just to take a shower it's $2.

You can also Google free and paid showers. I was surprised at the results. It's how I find most of my places.


----------



## starfarer

If you don't look too out there, you can shower at the mosque!


----------



## deleted user

I don't think this will help as much as others, but, I would like to let you know about the shower I carry. it's a 5-gallon bag that I leave in the sun. you can get it at Wal-Mart, and it's easy to fill up in town. if you're ready to move, though, it kind of sucks since you're carrying 5-gallons of water. I always empty mine.


----------



## Time4Change

I second wearing flip flops if at all possible... so much easier to prevent issues then having to address them after the fact. Traveling with athletes feet or ringworm would be a nightmare, especially if you can't stay on top of hygiene all the time or afford medication


----------



## Goldenvoid

Hood river Oregon has 25c showers at the marina . Open to public may to sep.


----------

